# Best food for 8wk old puppy?



## LittleLex (22 June 2012)

After all the conversations on what people feed their dogs it has got me thinking.

What would you recommend feeding my 8 week old cocker spaniel puppy?

She is currently on Eukanuba but on the dogfoodanalysis.com (which was helpfully posted on the previous thread on dog food) it lists the 2nd ingredient as brewers rice and the third as corn. This has got me thinking whether it is really worth the money and if there is a better alternative for her!


Also, meet my little Lexie :


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (22 June 2012)

When I brought my 3 cocker spaniel boys home at 8 weeks i started them off on boiled rice and chicken or scrambled egg - As per my vets instruction to help with digestion and its softer on their tiny teeth/gums. After about a month i very gradually started to add a very small handful of 'James Welbeloved' (spelling?) puppy biscuits in with the rice ect. Each day id put less rice/chicken/egg in and more biscuits until they were on 100% biscuits.

This particular brand are fairly expensive but I wouldnt have them on anything else.


----------



## HeatherAnn (22 June 2012)

Hanzybaby01 I feel bad for your pups, imagine going from rice chicken and egg to just dry biscuits


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (22 June 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			Hanzybaby01 I feel bad for your pups, imagine going from rice chicken and egg to just dry biscuits 

Click to expand...

I know me too 

BUT they are still on this particular brand of biscuits - well 2 of them anyway as I lost my eldest at the age of 7 to a tragic accident a couple of years ago. I still have my 5 year old and my 18 month and they dont seem to complain, its a great biscuit for their teeth as they always look so clean! 

I do spoil them from time to time with a little something different just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Star_Chaser (22 June 2012)

Didn't your breeder give you a diet sheet to follow? 

I don't feed puppies just dried food it gives them kidney problems I feed a barf diet so mine get bashed up chicken wings (really bashed up!!) chicken/turkey/lamb mince, fish (sardines mine eat whole), veggies bit of fruit natural yogurt etc and frozen carrots for teething.  I don't tend to give beef as its a bit rich and gives them the runs and no pork.  If you give any beef bones to chew on freeze them then defrost them fully before giving to your pup. 

There are a couple of websites (not sure if its ok to post them on here as links but mods if not ok can you just delete) you can look at if your interested all these do ready made barf foods:

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/ - this company are fantastic you could if you wanted eat the food yourself as its human grade and they bent over backwards to help a friends dog who was dying and needed a special food made up.

http://prizechoice.co.uk/
http://naturesmenu.co.uk/
http://www.ukbarfclub.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewDoc&docId=10
http://www.naturediet.co.uk/

Dr Billinghurst does a book called 'Grow your pup with Bones' you can probably pick up a copy cheap on ebay or amazon.  Also does one called give your dog a bone but thats really for adults dogs.  Bit hard going but you get the gist of it.

Berriwoods (http://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/cgi-bin/sitewise.pl) do breeder boxes of naturediet but make sure you check them carefully because sometimes the packets can blow - they do replace them pretty quick though and do home delivery.

that should give you a good start. Enjoy your new puppy


----------



## LittleLex (22 June 2012)

Thank you for all your support x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 June 2012)

Hanzybaby01 said:



			When I brought my 3 cocker spaniel boys home at 8 weeks
		
Click to expand...

   3?! Wow, you're brave! 

Eukanuba is very expensive given now many fillers it has. I've used James Wellbeloved before and liked it. There's tons to choose from but remember to check the ingredients. I'd not but if it says EC permitted additives because whilst they're not all bad, some of them might be E numbers or the dreaded BHA/BHT. You can always email the manufacturer to ask for exact content. 

Can we have a lik re kidney disease being linked to dried diets? I've never heard of that other than in cats. 

Some breeders send their pups off with food that may not be brilliant and I think most owners seem to change what is given at first. I switched mine off Pedigree dry ASAP!


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (22 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



   3?! Wow, you're brave! 

Click to expand...

Haha not all in one go! They would have been 9,5 and 18 months if I still had all 3. Iv only got the 2 younger ones now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 June 2012)

Pictures are oligatory you know!


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (22 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Pictures are oligatory you know!
		
Click to expand...

Will do when i get in

Id like to see a photo of the OP's new pup!


----------



## LittleLex (22 June 2012)

Ohhhh... I thought id posted a picture in the original post 







Can you see it now? if not I think I need a crash course on how to use H&H forums


----------



## LittleLex (22 June 2012)

And another:


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (22 June 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww that's just melted my heart!


----------



## Inthemud (22 June 2012)

Want, want, want!!!


----------



## mon (22 June 2012)

I'm feeding My three month old collie pup dodson and horrell puppy food beta lamb puppy and mik some adult pero and D&h working crunch plus tinned meat and duck egg, then she goes out in field and thinks sheep and horse sh/t is the best diet, believe you can feed too much protein and grow too quickly.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 June 2012)

like like!!!!!! how very cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 June 2012)

Mon,  it was the sheep ***t which added balance to the diet! 

It's been a while since I reared a litter of puppies,  though I now have a litter of a week old,  so ought to give it some thought.  From memory,  I gave puppies the same diet as the adults,  but well soaked in milk,  or if that was in short supply,  then bovril.

I have very grave misgivings about the high protein and commercially produced puppy meals,  especially for the larger breeds,  those that are prone to OCD.  I'm currently feeding Eukanuba to a lactating bitch,  as she didn't appear to have any milk,  but after a rocky start,  the puppies are round and fat and sleek and permanently full,  it seems.  They wont be getting 30% protein feed though!

As you only have one puppy,  then I'd go along with Hanzy's suggestion.  Sensible and suitable kitchen scraps with milk and eggs beaten up in it,  occasionally,  that sort of thing.

She's a smart puppy. 

Alec.


----------



## Venevidivici (22 June 2012)

Gorgeous puppy! And lots of informative advice,everyone


----------



## LittleLex (22 June 2012)

Thanks all for your advice and kind words  Its been a while since I last had a pup but she is already very much loved and I want to do right by her! I will take all your suggestions on board xx


----------



## mon (22 June 2012)

Alec, where I had her from in snowdonia, fed everything on dr Johns, pup very well bred trailing lines. Never use to feed fancy expensive food.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 June 2012)

Lovely pup!

Whatever you feed, avoid cereal and remember you don't need specialist puppy food.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 June 2012)

mon said:



			Alec, where I had her from in snowdonia, fed everything on dr Johns, pup very well bred trailing lines. Never use to feed fancy expensive food.
		
Click to expand...

Dr. Johns is a low protein and therefore a low energy feed.  I feed it to all my working dogs as neither spaniels nor sheep dogs need any more energy,  thank you!!  I suppose that soaked with milk or water flavoured with a meat extract,  it'd probably do fine,  for puppies.  I've tried OXO but found it too salty,  I think,  so I went on to Bovril.

Snowdonia you say?  That's where she'd have got the taste for sheep ***t!   The best Cockers are in Wales,  generally.

Going back to puppy diets,  and thinking about it,  I seem to remember that I found that constantly switching from one type of feed,  to another used to upset a puppy's tum.  Unlike us,  I think that they benefit from a basic and very same-y routine,  and that the best indication as to a pups diet was by looking at what came out of the other end.  

Alec.


----------



## HBM1 (22 June 2012)

I am old old fashioned I'm afraid, I feed a mix of scrambled eggs, weetabix, porridge in rotation and always with increasing amounts of Nature Diet.  I use proper puppy milk too. I have never had a health issue with any of my dogs and have resisted all attempts by my vets to get me to feed a ready meal.  The puppy stage doesn't last long enough for it to be a problem and eventually they move onto Nature Diet completely.  I am not saying there is anything wrong with a complete meal, just that I prefer to stick with what I know works.


----------



## mon (22 June 2012)

Nothing wrong with dr johns just not over priced, welsh people are not influenced by fancy prices and adverts. Chap I have pups from uses Aled Owens dogs which are just down the A5 from him.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 June 2012)

Dr John Silver Medal (chicken)
Price 15kg £9.50
Suggested daily feeding amount 290g
Cost 18p
Ingredients: cereals,  meat and animal derivatives, minerals, oils and EEC additives.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 June 2012)

HBM1 said:



			I am old old fashioned I'm afraid, I feed a mix of scrambled eggs, weetabix, porridge in rotation and always with increasing amounts of Nature Diet.  I use proper puppy milk too. I have never had a health issue with any of my dogs and have resisted all attempts by my vets to get me to feed a ready meal.  The puppy stage doesn't last long enough for it to be a problem and eventually they move onto Nature Diet completely.  I am not saying there is anything wrong with a complete meal, just that I prefer to stick with what I know works.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! NOTHING in a sack can equal proper food.All our puppies start off on Tesco`s extra lean beef mince,graduating on tomashed up Menu coked meat,and the ox head meat mince the adults have. NO dry food whatever,and no milk either except their own mother`s. If we ever need to use milk it is always Goats milk,now easily available at the supermarket.Puppies over six weeks also get raw chook wings to play and practise carnivore ways on.
   The very idea of the ghastly Dr Johns being given to any poor dog,never mind a growing puppy ..for goodness sake!
   The vital growing period in a puppy`s life can never be caught up on later,as a breeder I have sadly seen so many potential show dogs completely ruined by false economy.


----------



## mon (23 June 2012)

I've also seen puppies grow too fast not exercised correctly and have hip problems, I don't feed dr johns to my nine dogs but not going to afford £50/bag food either


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Absolutely! NOTHING in a sack can equal proper food.All our puppies start off on Tesco`s extra lean beef mince,graduating on tomashed up Menu coked meat,and the ox head meat mince the adults have. NO dry food whatever,and no milk either except their own mother`s. If we ever need to use milk it is always Goats milk,now easily available at the supermarket.Puppies over six weeks also get raw chook wings to play and practise carnivore ways on.
   The very idea of the ghastly Dr Johns being given to any poor dog,never mind a growing puppy ..for goodness sake!
   The vital growing period in a puppy`s life can never be caught up on later,as a breeder I have sadly seen so many potential show dogs completely ruined by false economy.

Click to expand...

*Like*


----------



## agsam27 (24 June 2012)

The best food on the market is orijen, its quite expensive and if i could afford it i would use it! instead i have to mix mince, and chicken wings! It is truely great dog food and every dog i know that had been offered it go mad for it. rumor has it a uk version is being made at a lower cost. other than that look at protien 21% and higher the better


----------



## Star_Chaser (24 June 2012)

Orijen can be too rich for some puppies they don't need that much protein best to trial it and decide for yourself if you want to go down that route.  You can check with the manufacturers about soaking so that your 1) not over feeding and 2) so its easier to digest most recommend luke warm water not hot as hot can reduce the quality of the food or bring out chemicals that can be harmful. 

Lovely looking puppy am sure is going to be a lot of fun


----------



## EAST KENT (24 June 2012)

Why oh Why do you have to buy stuff in a sack? Please remember that every one of these dog food companies cut costs to the bone and charge whatever they think they can get away with.They are NOT charities! See for yourself exactly what you are feeding by buying the raw ingredients ,you will be staggered by the money you save ,by the health of your dogs ,and the reduction in vet fees.
    One of my lovely red border collies went to another home,he was on chook carcases,was glossy and beautiful;in the new home he down graded to the dreaded DJ,  and in a short while was dull coated and half the dog he had been.  Another one of mine ,a mini bull,was on ghastly CSJ in her home,she looked like a welfare case,I removed her ,and in three weeks on raw she was back to her super self again.
   Please resist this stupid false economy,except of course raw IS CHEAPER!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 June 2012)

Acana is made by the same people and is lower in protein than Orijen. Both kibbles swell minimally so _might_ be good for dogs at risk of bloat. I think they're both ok, but no substitute for making your own or raw. However, high quality can be fed in smaller amounts, generally, so is probably good value although the initial price may seem high.


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Why oh Why do you have to buy stuff in a sack? Please remember that every one of these dog food companies cut costs to the bone and charge whatever they think they can get away with.They are NOT charities! See for yourself exactly what you are feeding by buying the raw ingredients ,you will be staggered by the money you save ,by the health of your dogs ,and the reduction in vet fees.
    One of my lovely red border collies went to another home,he was on chook carcases,was glossy and beautiful;in the new home he down graded to the dreaded DJ,  and in a short while was dull coated and half the dog he had been.  Another one of mine ,a mini bull,was on ghastly CSJ in her home,she looked like a welfare case,I removed her ,and in three weeks on raw she was back to her super self again.
   Please resist this stupid false economy,except of course raw IS CHEAPER!
		
Click to expand...

i have to admit Ive found csj fairly cheap and nasty too - I do agree, we fed raw for a while and the dogs never looked better. It just wasnt practical long term though. We feed Arden Grange now which they are all doing well on and have raised all our pups on that too, ...  however my young dog isnt actually doing well on AG now so have just, against my better judgement, ordered the new csj with no grain or rice to see what its like, fish4dogs if that doesnt suit...


----------



## SusieT (24 June 2012)

'don't feed puppies just dried food it gives them kidney problems' and exactly where do you have any evidence regarding this?

Applaus is an excellent food, arden grange isn't bad, some local petstore foods are quite good.


----------



## agsam27 (24 June 2012)

Chicken wings raw are great too. If i has freezer space and was more organised i would feed 100% raw, but as it is i have to mix it up. Tripe is a good one for older puppies also, they go mad for it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 June 2012)

Can someone also please tell me which dry foods leak harmful chemicals when mixed with hot water?!


----------



## EAST KENT (25 June 2012)

Apparently even boiling water does`nt kill off storage mites,the rest does`nt concern me ,we will not use them ever.


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2012)

Of cous eI've seen 'raw fed' pups, with rickets, they were so deficient after being fed cheap meat and bread as it was 'more like nature intended'... Raw has plenty to answer for!


----------



## EAST KENT (25 June 2012)

Twoddle.  Foxhounds are fed raw ,bones and all ,no rickets. The point is that IF you feed higher quality red meat THAT has a high phosphorous level, so it has to be balanced by sprinkling it with Calcium Carbonate. IF,however,you go the correct route of at least 50/50 meat and bones ,and some meat  offal including tripe (stuffed with vitamins) then that need does NOT arise.
 Apart from beef head meat/ox tripe coarse mix and chicken wings the ONLY supplement my puppies have is 500mg of Vitamen C.This assists the production of collagen ,and that helps bones become straighter in growing babies. My breed has bulldog ,with all it`s structeral deformeties behind it,so getting a "straight front" with bullies is a bit of a challenge.However,these days you rarely see a bow front on a bull terrier,so we`re doing something right.
  I HAVE however seen more animals than I can count completely ruined on sack foods. In fact ,over in Canada once when visiting a friend ,I remarked on the poorly looking bullie litter she had.Her husband had insisted the poor things were reared on dreadful Eukanuba..result masses of poop,no fat layer under their skin as puppies ALWAYS should have ..I call it a "thick pelt" and undersized .SO,unbeknown to husband Tom ,we scooted off and bought some proper food..MEAT,and some calcium carbonate. After a week they were pooping correct  digested little pellets,were rounding up and generally improving by the hour. Tom,the husband ,then remarked on how well that dog food was doing the litter..Cheryl and myself just howled with laughter.
  So strongly do I KNOW what IS THE BEST I refuse to sell my precious babies to puppy owners intending to feed dry crappy food,and by that I mean all of them to a greater or lesser degree. 
I would be very curious to know how many CHAMPION dogs of any breed good old ST has bred??? We are in the mid twenties now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Can someone also please tell me which dry foods leak harmful chemicals when mixed with hot water?!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, first time I've heard that!  Is the poster perhaps thinking of dry foods potentially causing bloat?



SusieT said:



			Of cous eI've seen 'raw fed' pups, with rickets, they were so deficient after being fed cheap meat and bread as it was 'more like nature intended'... Raw has plenty to answer for!
		
Click to expand...

I don't feed bread, I stick to the ratios recommended by the people who have done it for a lot longer. I know I keep yacking on about this, but a dog dying of stomach cancer is too coincidental for my liking. No more nasty additives for my lot. Raw has plenty to answer for if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2012)

Like everything, do it in an informed way and it's fine. Do it to be cheap/without knowing what to feed=puppies with lifelong health problems and yes, rickets. The poor little pups could barely stand but of course thats far better than feeding a good quality dry food..
I've seen it with my own eyes, so call it what you will, but I've had enough puppies on various mid-range dog foods grown old without abnormal health problems to be quite happy with that. How you make the jump from dry food to stomach cancer or kidney failure in pups is beyond me..


----------



## EAST KENT (25 June 2012)

SusieT said:



			Like everything, do it in an informed way and it's fine. Do it to be cheap/without knowing what to feed=puppies with lifelong health problems and yes, rickets. The poor little pups could barely stand but of course thats far better than feeding a good quality dry food..
I've seen it with my own eyes, so call it what you will, but I've had enough puppies on various mid-range dog foods grown old without abnormal health problems to be quite happy with that. How you make the jump from dry food to stomach cancer or kidney failure in pups is beyond me..
		
Click to expand...

  Well? You have not answered! As you think you know absolutely everything and clearly do not...we await with bated breath..WHAT success and champions have YOU bred and reared?? After forty years of breeding and rearing champion stock in two breeds I think we all deserve an answer! I have answered you,now kindly oblige,there are quite a few of us on here who are ,shall we say, curious.
 BTW ,yes, kidney and liver problems HAVE been linked to ghastly dried food,and supposedly (no such thing) "quality " ones at that..now come on..your record please??


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 June 2012)

To answer the original question as to how you swop over one food for another its a very gradual process adding a little of the new food to the old and  gradually increasing the volume of the new.This way ensures the pup dosnt get an upset tummy and dosnt knock them back.

Our pup came with some puppy food and we put her on to Fish4puppies and then on to Orijen gradually. As we wanted to go down the raw route we gave her raw days but she wasnt mad on this so she is now on Burns Fish and Brown Rice.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2012)

SusieT said:



			How you make the jump from dry food to stomach cancer or kidney failure in pups is beyond me..
		
Click to expand...

Until you can post your nutritionist qualifications, I'll not be taking advice from you on feeding. The specialist at the RVC told me stomach cancer tends to be linked to nutrition. Maybe you'd like to dispute this with him? And the dog was 7.

Dear me, you do seem to know it all yet you fail to back up anything you say or to offer how you know everything.


----------



## LittleLex (25 June 2012)

I'm sorry- I didn't mean this thread to turn into an argument! I just wanted some help for my new puppy... obviously there are a lot of differing opinions on what dogs should be fed so thank you for all your experiences and advise


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2012)

LittleLex said:



			I'm sorry- I didn't mean this thread to turn into an argument! I just wanted some help for my new puppy... obviously there are a lot of differing opinions on what dogs should be fed so thank you for all your experiences and advise 

Click to expand...

Equally sorry, didn't mean to go off topic!  Ultimately, feed what suits your budget and your lifestyle. There's a ton of choice, just be sure you're happy with the ingredients. And post tons of pictures!


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2012)

'Dear me, you do seem to know it all yet you fail to back up anything you say or to offer how you know everything.' I could say the same thing about you regarding your liver/kidney problem claim.. And your qualifications yet you like to advise freely that dry food is evil..
EK-you do an amazing job of diverting and trying to suggest that raw is the be all and end all and that only your opinion is valid regarding diet. I disagree. I also suggest you take a step back from the computer as you seem a little... stressed?
I simply offer a different viewpoint, not based on internet scaremongering and amateur pet owners latching onto fads.
It is up to every individual to decide how to feed and everyone is entitled to have an opinion. I will continue to have mine.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 June 2012)

A few of us are still waiting to hear where you acquired your great depth of "knowledge" from. Mostly you are offensive ,judgemental and sometimes just plain nasty.Explain your qualifications .


----------



## Pendlehog (25 June 2012)

SusieT said:



			Of cous eI've seen 'raw fed' pups, with rickets, they were so deficient after being fed cheap meat and bread as it was 'more like nature intended'... Raw has plenty to answer for!
		
Click to expand...

No.. idiots who have no business keeping dogs have a lot to answer for. It's not the fault of the "raw phenomenon" that some owners are cheap and stupid.


----------



## NeverSayNever (25 June 2012)

i watched a programme about BErkshire Estate on Horse & Country today- during the foot and mouth crisis the hounds were fed on pork pies Very healthy they all looked too


----------



## EAST KENT (25 June 2012)

They still are I believe, dogs can be great survivors!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2012)

SusieT said:



			'Dear me, you do seem to know it all yet you fail to back up anything you say or to offer how you know everything.' I could say the same thing about you regarding your liver/kidney problem claim.. And your qualifications yet you like to advise freely that dry food is evil..
EK-you do an amazing job of diverting and trying to suggest that raw is the be all and end all and that only your opinion is valid regarding diet. I disagree. I also suggest you take a step back from the computer as you seem a little... stressed?

It is up to every individual to decide how to feed and everyone is entitled to have an opinion. I will continue to have mine.
		
Click to expand...

Press the quote button to quote! Saves you tons of time. 

My *stomach* claim, the dog was PTS because of a large mass in his stomach. The vet made the claim, not me. I'm trained for other stuff  I subsequently checked the food, it contained carcinogens. Not rocket science. Would you also decide that smoking cannot possibly cause cancer and that consuming carciogenics is absolutely safe? interesting. 

At no point have I said that dry food is evil, only the rubbish that contains carcinogens, tons of cereals and derivatives (not my words, but the dogfoodanalysis website equates that to 'floor sweepings'). Some dry food is fab, I have always maintained that the likes of Orijen, Acana, etc are all brilliant. 

I laughed out loud at your advice to EK, truly hilarious! 

If you could back up your 'knowledge' with anything substantial, I would bow down, I swear!


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2012)

'No.. idiots who have no business keeping dogs have a lot to answer for. It's not the fault of the "raw phenomenon" that some owners are cheap and stupid. '
same applies to dry food.


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2012)

Great then we're on the same page. Good quality stuff is the way to go with whatever you feed. Research what you feed and be comfortable with it.


----------



## agsam27 (26 June 2012)

Best thing to do is to ask the breeder what the pup was on, then either wean it onto whatever feed you want to add. I would have thought the breeder would have given you some food with the pup? (I do with mine) if not find out what they were on and then check the analysis and find a product similar but with the qualith/price rance to suit. you can always suppliment with raw just to help pup (chicken is pretty bland compared to tripe and beef)


----------



## rhino (26 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			WHAT success and champions have YOU bred and reared??
		
Click to expand...

At least 6 I reckon 







To go with her champion horses


----------



## 1life (26 June 2012)

agsam27 said:



			Best thing to do is to ask the breeder what the pup was on, then either wean it onto whatever feed you want to add. I would have thought the breeder would have given you some food with the pup? (I do with mine) if not find out what they were on and then check the analysis and find a product similar but with the qualith/price rance to suit. you can always suppliment with raw just to help pup (chicken is pretty bland compared to tripe and beef)
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what we did. Our boy was on tripe and although the stuff made me retch (just not used to it) we started with it and gradually weaned him off it and onto Burns. He is now on something else as he needs a low protein diet.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 June 2012)

Rhino! Norty!  Baaaaaad girl!


----------



## EAST KENT (26 June 2012)

Rhino`s last horse does`nt look very sound does it?


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 June 2012)

Rickets.


----------



## EAST KENT (26 June 2012)

OOOOh someone fed it M.E.A.T


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 June 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Rickets.
		
Click to expand...

Nah its woodworm!


----------



## EAST KENT (27 June 2012)

There you go..it is`nt an old wife`s tale then...feeding raw makes `em vicious and gives `em WORMS!!


----------



## agsam27 (28 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			There you go..it is`nt an old wife`s tale then...feeding raw makes `em vicious and gives `em WORMS!!
		
Click to expand...

avoid feeding raw game, especially venison as it can carry heart worm.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2012)

agsam27 said:



			avoid feeding raw game, especially venison as it can carry heart worm.
		
Click to expand...

Just freeze for two weeks if you're concerned about worms. Is heart worm a big issue in the UK?


----------



## SusieT (29 June 2012)

It's becoming an issue with foreign travel and EU regulations.


----------



## flump (1 July 2012)

Feed our dogs bakers and pedigree meat? Is that so so bad for them? My boyfriend has working security dogs and they get hearts,liver,carcus and loads of other mingling things!


----------



## ElaineLightning (1 July 2012)

my new 8wk old pup is currently on James Wellbeloved, he will move onto Skinners puppy in due course and as an adult will be fed skinners or Dr John Gold as my staffy is. My last dog was fed on Royal Canin cost a bloody fortune wont be doing that again!

Don't worry about causing an argument, dog food threads are always like that as everyone has different opinions.

If I had the experience/time/freezer space I would feed BARF but as it is commercial feed is more suitable for me to feed.

Hows your puppy settling in?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 July 2012)

Beans2000 said:



			Feed our dogs bakers and pedigree meat? Is that so so bad for them? My boyfriend has working security dogs and they get hearts,liver,carcus and loads of other mingling things!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=424&cat=all

I'm not sure if this is a wind up. You couldn't feed worse, frankly.


----------



## flump (2 July 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=424&cat=all

I'm not sure if this is a wind up. You couldn't feed worse, frankly. 

Click to expand...

Not a wind up at all, dogs have always done very well on it 

What would you suggest feeding 14 week chi pup and 1 year old chi? 

Not raw!


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 July 2012)

Beans2000 said:



			Not a wind up at all, dogs have always done very well on it 

What would you suggest feeding 14 week chi pup and 1 year old chi? 

http://www.fish4dogs.com/ This is one of the best foods out there, another is Orijen but if you check out the link that CT gave you there are many more.
		
Click to expand...


----------

